# Aussie suppliers



## Sezzah (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi there, im new to melt and pour and was wondering if there were any fellow aussies on here, and if you could direct me to a good supplier of MP bases, that arent too expensive. I have 1 supplier in sydney but they contain SLS etc and i dont want to use them. Thanks in advance!
Sarah


----------



## dixilee (Jun 7, 2011)

i use aussie soap supplies for most things


----------



## PurpleMolly (Jun 7, 2011)

Aussie Soap Supplies are in Perth, Sydney Essential Oil Company in Sydney both stock Bramble Berry bases which don't have SLS or SLES.  Also - with the Aussie $ at the moment it's not expensive to order direct from Bramble Berry in the US.
A group of us have a page on facebook (search for Melt & Pour Soap Crafters) and we list many of the Aussie Soap Suppliers on there with reviews on their products!


----------



## Sezzah (Jun 7, 2011)

thanks guys. ill check it out. i first came across the brambleberry website without realising it was US based, i was trying to make an order of around $60 when i got stuck with a $160 shipping cost lol. I was thinking the same, with the dollar being so good, plus their prices are well under what we get charged here, but it didnt work out any better.


----------



## Elouise (Jun 8, 2011)

The Melt and Pour soap bases from Aussie Soap Supplies are really good quality and I've used them many times with excellent results. Another vote for ASS from me.. hehehe


----------



## pops1 (Jun 9, 2011)

I agree that Aussie Soap Supplies is still the best soap supplier in Australia,I just wish it was the cheapest (dreaming)


----------



## Mia (Nov 21, 2011)

Suppliers request for this post to be taken down.


----------



## carebear (Nov 22, 2011)

for how long have you been watching the thread that hasn't been active since June, Kel?


----------



## tjturner (Apr 1, 2012)

I am also new to this but I get all my supplies from Heirloom Body Care as I buy everything in bulk

Hope this helps

Tanja


----------



## LA_Scents (Apr 17, 2012)

I was using aussie soap supplies but have recently purchased from natural candle supplies and their service was fantastic, super dooper fast delivery for interstate & the MP goats milk base has been great! and it is cheap to

ps, they have 30 ml oils atm for 99c a bottle


----------

